# موقع جديد عن الموازنة المحورية للآلات الدوارة Mechanical Alignment



## شعاع الشمس (12 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد أتممت بعون الله تعالى إكمال أول موقع لي على الإنترنت وهو عن الموازنة المحورية للآلات الدوارة Mechanical Alignment، قدمت فيه ما أستطيع في هذا المجال من حيث الشرح والأمثلة المحلولة والصور التوضيحية، يشرفني أن تقوموا بزيارته ويسعدني جدا أن أسمع رأيكم الصريح فيه وإن كان هناك أي نقد بأي شكل من الأشكال، فعسى أن يكون معينا لي على تحسين الموقع.
الموقع باللغة الإنجليزية المبسطة، أرجو أن يفيد الجميع، ومن لديه أي سؤال حول أي نقطة فأنا على أتم الاستعداد.
والله الموفق
بانتظار ردودكم الكريمة
تفضلوا بالزيارة هنا

أخوكم شعاع الشمس


----------



## islam2a (13 سبتمبر 2006)

عمل رائع 
ولكنة يحتاج المزيد من التطوير والاضافات
واعانك الله يا اخى


----------



## paradisein (15 يونيو 2007)

الموقع ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن فى راى الشخصى لو اضفت رسومات توضيحية للsetup بتاع dial indicators حيوضح اكثر اللى انت عايز تقوله وتوفر جهد كبير فى الفهم

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 يونيو 2007)

اكثر من رائع .

تمنياتنا لك التوفيق والى الأمام .

البغدادي .


----------



## rwanm (24 فبراير 2008)

الموقع ممتاز جدا جزاك الله خيراوتمنياتنا لك التوفيق والى الأمام .مع اضافة بعض الفيديو للتوضيح
م/محمود القماش


----------



## tariqsamer (24 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور والى الامام


----------



## ميكانيكس (25 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يالحبيب


----------



## kamal Nashar (7 مايو 2009)

10000000000شكرا فعلا ملف جامد


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (7 مايو 2009)

Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## وائل عبده (7 مايو 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووووور والى الامام*​


----------



## مهندس احمدالسناوى (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا على هذا الموقع ---- انا عندى مشكله ضبط جيربوكس طلمبه رفع مياه تصرف 5متر مكعب الطلمبه رأسيه ونوع الجيربوكس ( planetary ) 
reductio ratio 3.448 : 1
سرعة المحرك 982 ل-ف-د
قدرة المحرك 475 حصان
المشكله بيكسر التروس نصنع تروس جديده وبنوز ونغير رولمان البلى يشتغل ربع ساعه وتتكسر التروس تانى
لوسمحت ان كان عندك حل الحقنى بيه
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Yhiawy (10 يونيو 2009)

بالتوفيق شئ جميل ! بس عالم الضبط المحوري بسيط و عميق في بعض الحالات ربنا معاك


----------



## Yhiawy (10 يونيو 2009)

مهندس احمدالسناوى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شكرا على هذا الموقع ---- انا عندى مشكله ضبط جيربوكس طلمبه رفع مياه تصرف 5متر مكعب الطلمبه رأسيه ونوع الجيربوكس ( planetary )
> reductio ratio 3.448 : 1
> سرعة المحرك 982 ل-ف-د
> ...


 





ممكن صوره الماتور مع الجير بوكس و صوره الكسر الذي بالتروس ان امكن يمكن اقدر اساعدك لمعرفه السبب ! تقبل تحياتي فني الات دواره :31:


----------



## وليد8888 (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم 
و لنا عودة مع العديد من الاسئلة


----------



## وليد8888 (11 يونيو 2009)

اهلا بك من جديد و اسئلتى 
هى عن تجميع الاجزاء الدوارة فى المضخات او الصواغط او اى معدة دوارة
سبق و انا طلبت الافادة فى هذا الموضوع هو التفاوتات و الخلوصات بين الاجزاء الميكانيكية مثل
1- الخلوص او المسافة بين مرواح الضاغط و جسم الضاغط او المرواح و غطاء المرحلة حتى لا يحدث احتكاك و اخفاض فى الكفاءة او او حدوث اهتزازات .
2- تجميع و محاذاة صندوق التروس (الترس القائد و التروس التابعة)
3- تجميعكراسى المحاور و اعمدة الدروان.
4- الخلوصات بين مانعات التسرب (للهواء و الزيت...الخ)بينها و بين بعض او مع التروس او المرواح.
كل ما اعنيه هو التركيب و التجميع السليم لتفادى الاحتكاك و الاهتزازات اكثر من المسموح
و اريد ايضا وسائل القياس لهذه الخلوصات اثناء التجميع و الضبط و بعض الشروحات المصورة و الامثلة لحالات مماثلة .


----------



## سفيان الراوي (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع ولكن لا يعمل


----------



## motaz1st (6 ديسمبر 2010)

لابد التأكد من أكثر من حاجة مثل:
المستوي الخاص بقاعدة المعدة أنها مستوية 
ال end play للأعمدة التي تحمل التروس 
مدي تطبيع التروس مع بعض 
وبالطبع ضبط المحورية 

لمزيد من الإستفسار ممكن تتصل بي علي 0198881052


----------



## Eng_hussien_f (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع


----------

